# 10.6 volts from alternator F18D



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello all,

Anyone have eperience with the yanmar alternator? I have an F18D and the alternator is only putting out 10.6 volts. The voltage regulator was repaired by those crafty Vietnamese being that this is a gray market tractor. The tractor had 2 voltage regulators. Three wires from one and 3 from the other(amazing). So this is the first thing that I suspected and bought a new regulator. No help. 

I took the alternator apart and it was incredibly simple. I took it to Texas Alternator and they said that there is nothing to go wrong with the tractor alternators.

I don't know what else to check.

Any hints would be appreciated

SD


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the battery for a shorted cell or other problem? It may be drawing the system voltage down to 10.6 volts. Also check and clean the system ground wires.


----------



## StupidDog (Jan 1, 2008)

I put a new battery in it. I'll check the ground.

Thanks
SD


----------

